# DIY Chat Room | NOW OPEN!



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Its an exciting day for us. After many late nights the day has finally come:

*DIY CHAT ROOM IS LAUNCHED!!!! :cheesygri *
www.diychatroom.com

When you get a chance go over there and let me know what you think.
*Also, we need some posts to start things off right. So please register and post something too.*

Thanks!


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

WTG Nathan. I'll get over there as quick as I can.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Yay!


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Yeeehaww! The day has cometh!


----------



## Mark (Oct 17, 2003)

Hi Nathan... 

I made it over and registered but man it was difficult. On the registration pages the small print is almost white on white on my screen and difficult to read whats required in the fields..... might make it challenging for a DIY'er.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Really? Its black text on a very light blue screen for me.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

It looked good for me.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

good here......


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Where are the strippers you promised me to register?


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Paint stripper?


----------

